# Core Workout



## green.zorak

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good core workout online video, like you tube or exercise tv, etc.? Without paddling my core has become, well...not so great and the yoga videos I have been watching aren't quite cutting it. Anyone have a good way of keeping their core in shape during the off season?


----------



## CharlieInColorado

Pole dancing works for me


----------



## eukwe

Try a Pilates class. It's a great workout and focuses on the core and flexibility.


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback

There is a Ab workout on YouTube Called Six Minute Abs if you do it twice a day it will get you going in the right direction.


----------



## danger

eat well, buy a kettlebell and go trail running.


----------



## Favre

I sometimes do "Ab Ripper X," a less than 15 minute routine as part of P90X.

11 exercises, roughly 25 reps each.

Even at my strongest I've never been able to complete it, so I try to shoot for 15-20 reps which gives me an extra few seconds to rest between each exercise.

You can find it on youtube..

Try it out!


----------



## Liquido

Get a Bosu ball. There are all kinds of core exercises you can do with it.


----------



## green.zorak

Thanks for all the ideas. I will definitely be checking out those you tube videos  In the mean time I've had time to step up the intensity of my trail runs, thats been helping. Good advice, Danger.


----------



## yak1

*1 exercise*

Just do the plank for as long as you can everyday. Your abs, back. Then do the same thing on one arm on each side. Let me know when you hit 30 mins in those 3 positions


----------



## mtriverrat

Andreá's yoga for paddlers.


----------



## lhowemt

More please! How about upper body cardio at a home gym without a rowing machine? I moved out of town and while i hope to get a good rowing machine soon, it's not in the cards for a while. The rowing machine was my staple cardio at the club. Other workout videos, preferably the free kind? Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## salsasean

While we are at it, I have had numerous shoulder injuries, including 3 broken right collarbones, many years ago. I cannot do pull ups or push ups as it makes my collarbone hurt real bad. I do a considerable amount of resistance band exercises for it, but any suggestions would be great. For the core, I second the planks.


----------



## dgosn

I'll second the ab-ripper X, it still makes me almost puke after a couple months! Add in some push ups of widths, pull ups, etc and it seems to keep core strength improving.


----------



## yesimapirate

lhowemt said:


> More please! How about upper body cardio at a home gym without a rowing machine? I moved out of town and while i hope to get a good rowing machine soon, it's not in the cards for a while. The rowing machine was my staple cardio at the club. Other workout videos, preferably the free kind? Thanks for the ideas.


What about physical therapy rubber bands?

Physical Therapy Tubing

They come in several strengths, and can be positioned in many angles to work both upper and lower body. On the cheap - bungee cords would also work.


----------



## Flohotter

> Just do the plank for as long as you can everyday. Your abs, back. Then do the same thing on one arm on each side. Let me know when you hit 30 mins in those 3 positions



I second the planks. Try them on a large workout ball. Then try them where you bring one knee at a time toward your chess, balancing on the ball with your elbows.


----------



## floatingk

After I broke my arm I started doing these leaning rope hangs. They kill me. more lean is more hard, or less lean and more reps. pushing and pulling. takes me about 20 mins and im toast but makes all those paddling muscles so happy...


----------



## ACC

For those looking for a good shoulder tune up / workout this winter, check the USA canoe and kayak info here: http://documents.clubexpress.com/do...QH/zUMSAszGTV322EsKSbRb7ldJLNJy8Jm7nfhhYnlw==


----------



## Phillips

Swim

500 freestyle warmup
10 x 25 sprints freestyle (swim the length of the pool holding breath)
1 X 50 sprint
2 X 100 freestyle (breath every 6th stroke)
2 X 100 freestyle (breath every 4th stroke)
500 buoy pulls with hand paddles
100 cool down

Oxygen deprivation training gets you in shape


----------



## watercycle

Look up the TRX and rig up some straps to serve the same function(trx is spendy) hang it up on a stud and lean back and do some rows, the more you lean down the harder they are. Make sure that spine is straight and you are on your way


----------



## Swissriver

any kind of bar workout, bringing your knees up to your chest or if you can, toes to bar are terrific. Also, if you have access to weights, lifting (shoulder presses) over head can be terrific if you hold your body tight to get the most out of the lift. If you have access to a barbell, same thing but better. Weighted squats where you keep your torso upright and body tight as you go down and up. Even a gallon of milk held tight to your chest with both arms. You'll tire quickly, so be careful not to let your back relax. Be cautious with the weights, work up to anything you consider heavy. Google "grasshoppers" - be sure again to keep your core/back tight as you do them. Jumping squats. There's a million answers!! Have a great time!


----------

